# hello *



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi my name is Lindsay, me and my partner Paul have been trying for a baby for just over two years.  i have an erratic cycle but after internal scan and lap and dye showed no conditions i was given three month course of clomid, this ended three months ago and i found it hard i was very emotional and tired it was like the time of the month permanently!! also i thought i was a wonder drug it seemed to work for so many people friends of friends etc i was devastated when it did not work for us.  my partner has a slightly low sperm count although we are assured this would not make it impossible for us to conceive but i think a combination of the two of us has made it more difficult for us than normal.  as there is nothing particularly wrong with either of us we are now at the making ourselves healthier stage to see if Paul's sperm levels can be boosted so take aways are out and broccoli is in!!  Paul has stopped smoking and we are cutting back on the beer!  further treatment is unlikely to be offered for at least another 6 months so i feel a little in limbo at the moment. we are just following the docs and hoping against hope that our dream comes true soon.


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hi linlou welcome to FF you will find lots of support here and lots of people with similar fertilty issues im sure one of the moderators will post you soon and give you he right threads for you to browse through.

we are a bit similar to you we TTC for 12 months went to GP had tests all ok so unexplained fertlity had 6 months clomid and nothing happened anyway had 1st IVF in may BFN devastated due to start again august so fingers crossed.

At least you have started to change diet and DP stopped smoking my DH sperm is ok but clinic told him to take a vitamin supplement called selenium and when we went for EC and DH had to do his business then counted again and his sperm count had doubled not that it needed to so it might be worth thinking of giving this to your DP 

good luck xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks so much will get those vitamins poor bloke will be rattling soon!!!  all we can do is what the experts tell us and give this our best try and cross each bridge as we come to it how ever hard it is.  this site will be a life saver for me it feels a relief to finally speak to people who understands, my family love me and support me and are always there for me but they do not understand no matter how they try

so thank you so much for your reply it means so much to me xx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

you welcome. are you taking folic acid too? It is very hard i know you have to try and be positive but that isnt always easy.as you say just give it your best shot,my family friend all supportive apart from all my friends having babies at the moment and some onto their 2nd just not fair i know they all feel for us and try and say the right thing but how can they really understand it has been so easy for them,you right nice to be on FF where everyone can feel and understand exactly how you feel.

good luck 

keep us posted how you getting on

xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Linlou* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

Male factors in infertility...................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Starting out and diagnosis..................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yes i am taking folic acid so at least we can rattle together!!!

i cant tel you how great it is to have you all but i guess you know that from when you first found the sight all messages are warmly received

thank you once again xx


----------



## Tiggylou (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi

You sound in a very similar situation to the one my husband and I found ourselves in a little while ago.  We had been trying for about a year to conceive and because we were both the wrong half of 38 we thought we should get checked out sooner rather than later.  The upshot was that my husband had a slightly low sperm count.  But the good news is that we managed to increase it so by the time we came to do 3 rounds of IUI (which failed) his count was excellent.  He cut out coca cola (and doesnt' drink tea or coffee anyway), we included lots of salad and veg. in our diet and added seeds and nuts to salads (I also put little bowls of seeds and nuts in front of him which he ate like me do.. without really realising).  He also cut down a lot on drinking to just the occasional glass or two of wine.

We have just finished our first round of IVF. I am at the end of the 2WW and am pretty sure it hasn't worked. The combination of PMT and disappointment isn't good.  

Good luck with your journey.

Tiggylou.


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

i will try same I'm going out tomorrow to buy vitamins and nuts!!! the house beer and smoke free and hopefully can keep up retake test in two months fingers crossed for the both of us xx  keep me posted


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Lindsay
Just wanted to say   and welcome to FF. Im sorry to hear you have had troubles.... I really do know how you feel. But this place is fab and a great source of comfort. I also wanted to offer some support by saying that you should try not to think of the next 6 months as being in limbo. You know the saying "when he/she was a mere twinkle in parents eyes", well, this is your TWINKLE TIME!!!! You dont want to look back on this six month period as a boring old waste, so get out there, enjoy it, have fun, fall in love all over again, get super healthy and then when your six months are up, you will feel FABULOUS and super positive ready to tackle anything that comes your way!
Good luck  
xxxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

gingerbreadgirl what a great way to look at things we will certainly try our best we are going away mid July and cant wait feel its just what i need to refresh and getting healthy is the best for us what ever happens and you never know i may even loose a few pounds!!!  we must be strong and healthy to face the future and you know though i feel loads better from finding this site its invaluable i was feeling so down before now i don't feel so misunderstood or as if there is just me going through these hard times.  thankyou so much xxx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

Hiya

Glad to see your going away where you going?

we have just come back from France had 3weeks there and it really did us the world of good after the torment of the 1st cycle, we feel  more in the right mind set to start again now.

enjoy your twinkle time, i love that philosophy gingerbreadgirl.

anthea xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Lindsey, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Kate has given you some great links there to start off so do take some time to check some of them out.

I hope your new healthy lifestyle does the trick!

C~x


----------

